# Maryland Death Fest.. May 27-29



## bryanpaul (May 4, 2011)

any folks on here goin to this?..... I'm wonderin...is there other shows/parties/events that go on the same weekend as the official event..... i'm thinkin about headin over to b-more for this but i cant pay the 40+$ a day to go to the shows...is there any house shows or other shit goin on? ...


----------



## Doobie_D (May 4, 2011)

yeah. count me in. Ill be the dude with the Nickelodeon brand sponge bob tutu licking shots in the corner


----------



## bryanpaul (May 6, 2011)

Doobie_D said:


> yeah. count me in. Ill be the dude with the Nickelodeon brand sponge bob tutu licking shots in the corner


you gonna be up here by then?!?!....... mr. boh's been askin boutchoo....so has wode


----------



## Doobie_D (May 6, 2011)

i might be cuttin it close. Its all about the boxcar keg party featuring Mr. Boh himself


----------



## Karalaine (May 6, 2011)

im in tennessee a few of my friens are tryign too convince me too go. i dont kno if i can deny doom an COC


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 7, 2011)

isn't this at sonar? they just closed their doors yesterday for good. where will it move to?


----------



## bryanpaul (May 7, 2011)

ElectroGypsy said:


> isn't this at sonar? they just closed their doors yesterday for good. where will it move to?


 
website dont say nuthin about closing
http://www.sonarbaltimore.com


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 8, 2011)

Well I just saw that Steve Ignorant's crass tour stop was cancelled there and just read a four page statement from the former owner of sonar as to why they closed the doors, but what do I know


----------



## ericafuckyea (May 11, 2011)

so why did sonar close? i was just there a week or so ago and they were holding events...


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2011)

tha sonar closed damn? and mr.bohs gonna be there? sweet, havent seen him in awhile. hope hes doin good. i miss bmore.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (May 17, 2011)

did it 2 years in a row. deathapalooza. deaf fest. deathdaysinthesun. skippin out on it for chaos in tejas this year, ive never been so hopefully this is a good decision. ive had a blast at the deathgathering before.


----------



## fleas (May 18, 2011)

sonar aint closed, they reopened and steve ignorant did the show..the only reason they closed is someone ran off with some money and then steve ignorant ended up havin to do the show for free


----------

